# Are slot cars loosing ground



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

As with anything , there are a few exceptions as there are with this post as well .

It seems to me that in the past year , slotcar advancement has slowed quite a bit . Of course there are new cars here and there but most are just re-paints of current stock .

AW has released a dragster and Kyosho has the D-Slot but all and all there is nothing new .

Am I missing somthing or has slorcars made their way to the bottom of the wheel again ?

Gonzo


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it has more to do with the economy being down. You would think with the manufacturing sector slow, the prices of new developments would be down also. Sadly, while that may be an advantage to manufacturers, it doesn't help when the buyers just aren't there 100%. 

New stuff.. Tomy AFX released the 24 Hour Champions set with an Audi R10 TDI and the Peugeot 908. Tomy's focus now is retooling all the track molds to make a more consistant product.

Dash is just starting to regroup with a redo of the Galaxie.

AMT is selling 1/24 kits again under Polar Lights (which I thought was AW, but maybe not). That's all I can think of off the top of my head..


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Slot cars as a general interest toy product and hobby have been *losing* ground for a few decades due to a number of reasons including competing toy and hobby interests, declining interest in cars in general, declining interest in automobile racing, and the continued aging of the people who were originally interested in slot cars during the slot car heyday. 

Over the past 10-20 years there has been a resurgence as the enthusiasts from the 1960s/1970s hit their 40s and 50s, had a little more spare time from raising kids or starting careers, had a little more disposable income, found E-Bay, and started amassing huge collections. I call this the echo of the slot car Big Bang. 

Even though the number of enthusiasts in the echo period dwindled the number of cars purchased per collector went up significantly. Companies like Playing Mantis/AutoWorld capitalized on this big time. I don't recall anyone from my early days in slot cars purchasing entire releases of a slot car line, much less double sets with one set aside to run and the other to collect dust in a collection. The volumes changing hands in the past decade, whether new stuff or Bayware have largely been driven by the mass collectors.

I think there will be smaller echoes when the smaller number of 1980s enthusiasts repeat the same pattern, but to a lesser degree due to a continuing increase in competition for time and interest from new technology. There will also be some echo from the kids of the Big Bangers who got interested in slot cars through a parent during an echo period. Over time the echoes will keep getting smaller until they fade away and one grizzled old dude (in Columbus, OH area if I gad the speculate) owns every slot car ever made and nobody else alive knows what a slot car was.

The biggest hope that I have for slot cars, especially HO because of its compact side and low space requirements, is that the emerging markets like Southeast Asia, South America, Eastern Europe, and the Middle East will recreate their own versions of the slot car Big Bang when automobiles are more widely consumed and appreciated outside the realm of just being motorized transportation appliances. That's where I see some potential for growth. In other areas its a long slow fade into history, but it will probably still outlast me.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> . . . I call this the echo of the slot car Big Bang . . .


 
That right there is brilliant :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

I wish slot car manufacturers would spend money on TV ad's. There's an untapped "next generation" going to waste on other toys, influences, and video games. Yes, we the existing generation "carry the torch" but TV ad's would surely be a great "shot in the arm" for the industry. Perhaps we as enthusiasts should make noise to the manufacturers. It would be interesting to see the outcome. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

There was a short segment on one of the US auto enthusiast shows with a wee bit of slot car exposure. I'm forgetting the name of the show right now though.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

But then do you do national, like Nickeloden,Speed,Discovery, I'll bet ESPN costs a small fortune. Or do you do local in the larger market areas or target areas that have an event such as NASCAR, NHRA,IRL,ect. Do you involve the dealers in that area, local hobby stores,tracks, and what about the big box stores? It must work to some extent, Traxxes does a bunch with the monster trucks and closed course off road racing with their R/C cars and trucks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Since Mattel has ruined Tyco there have not been any commercials that I can remember that involved slot cars.


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't think there is a lot of exposure, the kind that is "in your face...on tv....or demonstrated in hobby shops or toy stores. When you talk to most kids, they ask what is that? Hence open a whole explanation and the''oh that is really cool" I am a teacher and have started about 2 years ago a slot car club. If it was not for that, most of these kiddos would not have a clue, unless their parents or grandparents were slotheads as a kid. I have had parents come and tell they use to do that and did not realize it still existed. It is to bad that slot cars aren't pushed like video games are. I am not putting down video games, but hobbies offer way more creativity and "pretend play" we all loved to do. Just my 2 cents worth of thought :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

How about a christmas commercial??? AW needs go do something like that no?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Here LocallY Ac ouple just opened a toy store in a Upscale retail area. Geared mainly towards slot cars. I went to talk to them and show my possible support and got a very cold reception. I had some of my custom work and it loked like it pained the guy to look??? He is stocking mostly Carrera products and the day i was there another fella we both knew gave him an beautiful 4 lane tomy track set up and ready to play Just needed batteries or power supply. We'll see how it goes I don't think turning a cold shoulder to an old timer helped his cause any. I offered to race direct school him on race procedure etc. which he said he would call me about but I doubt he will. Pretty sad if this is our future. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

I was thinking the "old tried & true" Saturday morning ad's during cartoon time or after school on Nikelodeon, Cartoon Network, etc. like we used to see. It worked to get me hooked when I was young. If kids don't see it, how will they know? Yes, air time is costly but very effective. Manufacturers and hobby & toy outlets can share the expense. I'm sure it's doable. Like the saying goes, "the squeaky wheel gets the grease".


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I think most of todays kids are too much into video games and tech stuff to play with mechanical slot car toys.That leaves us older kids that are more seriuosly into them as a hobby.The resurgance of new stuff being manufactured is great but I don`t see it getting too much bigger of a market.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Video games aren't totally dominating kids' playtime. Lego is bigger than ever and their primary product is a physical/mechanical toy. They've done a great job of using simple video games to broaden the appeal of the blocks.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

One good thing about the last year or so of slot cars is that pricing has remained favorable. In model railroading there has been such gigantic increases in price that it threatens the growth of the hobby.

The problem seems to be finding an avenue to that potential market. There are no Saturday morning cartoons and do kids even read comic books like they used to? Both of these lead me to the hobby.

One thing which always has concerned me is that the hobby never ever really capitalized on the popularity of Nascar. Just a few years ago, when Nascar was huge, I really expected to see some sets introduced refelecting what we see each weekend in minature. No momentum was really acheived in what seemed like a great opportunity.

Bottom line is that we are in the greatest recession since the Great Depression. When this lifts I think we will see some great things in slot cars.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I think i recall some LifeLike NASCAR sets and cars in the recent past.
and I had a different lead in to slotcars. although I read some comics, I was out and about on Saturdays. i know I missed a world of culture without the influence of those cartoons, but alas, that is my burden to bear. LOL


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

"slot cars losing ground" ???

My addiction would prove quite the contrary!!!

There is more stuff available now than ever.

And more of it is tangible now than ever.

This is one hobby in which the age of communications has significantly helped.

Good point though that you don't see tv commercials anymore with slots in them. Though I could be wrong; I can't remember the last time I watched a Saturday morning cartoon! Do they still exist?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Gear Head said:


> "slot cars losing ground" ???
> 
> My addiction would prove quite the contrary!!!
> 
> ...


i can't get up early enough 4 watching them 'Toons anymore 
that's w/ i have "Cartoon-Network" & "Boomerang"..:wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Bug's Bunny,Bug's Bunny rah,rah,rah!!!!!!
>Tom<


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Sir Slotsalot said:


> I wish slot car manufacturers would spend money on TV ad's. There's an untapped "next generation" going to waste on other toys, influences, and video games. Yes, we the existing generation "carry the torch" but TV ad's would surely be a great "shot in the arm" for the industry. Perhaps we as enthusiasts should make noise to the manufacturers. It would be interesting to see the outcome. Can't hurt to try.


I cannot remember the last time I saw an add for slots on TV. Maybe the 80's?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I have to concur about the Legos thing being quite huge, especially around robotics and Mindstorm. I think they've captured the interest of children and adults alike and there are even a lot of industry tie-ins and sponsorship. Companies who understand the long term value of math, science, and technology have really helped legitimize the Lego initiatives as being sound learning experiences that stimulate creative thought. This leads to financial support and engineers from major companies getting involved with these activities. In retrospect all the tinkering that I did as a kid around slot cars is absolutely what got me started down the path of electronics and engineering. 

I think that there may be some opportunities along these same lines for slot car racing to find some tie-ins with currently popular technology and modern racing like F1, NASCAR, and IndyCar. To do so the hobby would have to cater to the interests of today's kids and be less focused, or at least less singularly focused on the nostalgia influences around selling to us older farts. 

But at the core you really need to love cars to love slot cars and slot car racing. Kids love robots, but maybe not cars quite so much. I was stunned to hear that a couple of my neighbors have 17 and 18 year old kids who don't drive yet and don't want to drive! They kind of like getting carted around by Mom and Dad and as long as they have unlimited texting plan on their phones it doesn't matter that they do a lot of face to face with friends. I got my license on the absolute very first possible day/hour/minute/second that it was legal to do so. I think this is really the key to it all when it comes to slot cars, you've gotta love cars.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a medium sized 1/32 layout in a space I rent to house it and my HO railroad layout. It is in a small industrial park where there are several small service oriented businesses. My neighbor two doors down has a small engine repair shop he operates as a second job. He has three kids, two girls and a boy, in the 9 to 12 year old range and they often come along with their Dad, especially now that they know about my track. If they are any indication slot racing still has a future. The boy actually comes in and wants to watch and help me repair and service the cars. The girls are actually getting the hang of driving them.

Also recently my brother brought his teenage son by for an afternoon of fun. The boy is heavy into video gaming and didn't seem too interested at first but after a while he was actually enjoying his afternoon. So it is important to find a way to reintroduce slot cars to the current generation of youths and let them discover the hobby.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't watch much broadcast TV, and when I do I try as hard as I can not to watch/listen to the commercials. The more commercials you watch, the more IQ points you lose. It got so bad yesterday that I finally hit the MUTE button every time commercials came on during the game.

But back to the point. When is the last time you saw a commercial for model trains? Or a really cool 60s era-type toy? So it's not just slot cars that lack exposure.

15 years ago, I could go into a TRU or KB Toys and buy model trains and slot cars. Can you do that now? Is there any retail store that carries a significant (or any?) section of trains or slots. The answer is a resounding no.

So kids don't see it on TV, don't see it in the stores, don't see it "modern" culture and don't see it in print. Heck, even in the Walther's catalog the Lifelike racing section is an insignificant 3-4 pages of uninspiring product. Mattel doesn't even sell track or cars anymore. Tomy and AW have no real retail presence.

Based on what I observe, kid's lives revolve around cell phones or whatever it is they have now morphed into. If you eliminated the commercials for cell phones, cars, video games/systems and cable/TV providers, there wouldn't be much left.

I'm just glad I was a kid when I was. We can look back 40-50 years and still remember having great toys, great shows to watch on TV and some things that just amazed us (like manned space flight). 40 years from now, what nostolgic things will today's kids remember - cell phones and reality shows? Sad.

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

AfxToo said:


> But at the core you really need to love cars to love slot cars and slot car racing. Kids love robots, but maybe not cars quite so much. I was stunned to hear that a couple of my neighbors have 17 and 18 year old kids who don't drive yet and don't want to drive! They kind of like getting carted around by Mom and Dad and as long as they have unlimited texting plan on their phones it doesn't matter that they do a lot of face to face with friends. I got my license on the absolute very first possible day/hour/minute/second that it was legal to do so. I think this is really the key to it all when it comes to slot cars, you've gotta love cars.


This has really got to be the core of it all. Kids these days just can't get excited 
about cars when mom drives a Camry or Sienna. Now, back when we grew up,
and mom was drivng a Cutlass or Vista Cruiser with 455s and could bark the 
tires at will, or usually on accident, yeah, we couldn't wait to drive.
Thing is, most hot cars are simply out of reach for most families.

I walked into a hobby store last week looking for slot cars. On the shelf was
a line of HO sized(64th scale) RC cars. These have been out a few years,
but the price was somewhere under 20 bucks. You can go anywhere with
these cars. No worn shoes, no dirty track rails. Have you seen the graphics
on the latest video games???

My point is, technology just keeps getting better for RCs and Video games.
Technology has significantly increased in 32nd scale slot cars, and they are 
enjoying the benefits of it. What has happened with HO slot cars?


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Why did Toys R Us quit selling slots? I remember going in there and seeing slot cars in a glass case with sets aplenty.

Seeing that no major retailers carry slots how can the industry expect to generate any sales beyond the internet and the rare hobby shop? To give up on K-Mart, Target, etc, seems like bad business?

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

sorry to say we live in a "if it doesn't work right throw it away,cheaper to buy new than fix it society" buy a new cordless drill, charger and battery packs for what it cost for one replacement battery..how many kids or dad's for that matter can fix anything......maybe if you took a cell...uhmm...smart phone added a pin, some wheels and unlimited text messaging you might get a few takers.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> I got my license on the absolute very first possible day/hour/minute/second that it was legal to do so. I think this is really the key to it all when it comes to slot cars, you've gotta love cars.


I think you've hit the nail on the head! My favorite t-jet was the Wild Ones blue & white Camaro when I was a kid. When I got my license and could afford it I bought...a Camaro.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Really nice thread to read. I think Rich (NTex) is dead on. While most everything has advanced, HO slot cars haven't changed much in 30 years. I mean, even model trains have sound, can run super slow and creep along like 1:1, and are controlled by digital R/C on a hot track. 1:32 probably sells more now than ever, fantastic scale models, updated frequently. I look at modern diecast compared to my old redlines - MUCH more realism available, not as toylike as what we had growing up, while not any more expensive.

You can't fault video and computer games for not measuring up to what we had when we were kids. If we had them then, we would have loved them. Simulations can be so realistic that professional drivers initially learn tracks they haven't been to using them, and they can accommodate single or multiple drivers, in one place or remotely playing/competing via the web. 

The knife cuts both ways. It is ironic that folks on this forum bemoan modern technology and how much it has hurt HO slot cars while this very forum and all the interaction/communication/preservation/restoration/creation/camaraderie enjoyed by all couldn't have existed 25 years ago, and neglected HO slot cars would still be sitting in garages and attics (or worse) without ebay and swap-n-sell....... I don't think Dash or AW could have made a go of it without internet sales.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I agree that HO has lost more ground than the other scales. In 1:32 scale digital has made a big splash although the market is still too fragmented due to the lack of standards on the digital control side. You really should be able to run any digital car on any digital track. Digital racing still seems a bit of a gimmick, but I think it has a bright future if the technology can be made a bit more seamless. All of the digital sets I've tried have seemed a bit laggy in terms of lane changes. Maybe it's me and my reflexes or the walking and chewing gum at the same time thing. At the very least I'd like to see digital controllers incorporate a different lane changing model other than pushing a button to change lanes. In my mind a more natural interface would be to put an accelerometer or gyro in the controller and allow you to briefly flick or tip the controller sideways to change lanes, just like would do with a steering wheel. 

Anyway, digital could also be done on the HO side but doing it right would likely require a significant investment by a vendor during a time of waning interest. I think digital is very doable in HO, at least for newly produced cars. Coming up with a cost effective way to convert legacy HO cars to digital control would be difficult.

I'm also impressed with 1:43 scale which has really stepped up its game in the past few tears. Maybe 1:43 is the new HO, what with most kids being jumbo-sized and pre-diabetic these days they need bigger cars for their Cheeto dust glazed hammy little hands and failing eyesight. 

One potential bright spot that I see for HO on the racing side is by looking at what is happening in 1:24 and the retro racing classes. The theme here is "back to basics," putting more control back into the builder-driver's hands, and getting away from parts selection being the key differentiator. Giving the racers/builders much more leeway on chassis configuration, fabrication, and setup while locking down the parts, and in some cases using handout motors, is part of a formula that seems to be catching on. This approach may translate to HO in the form of brass car classes, but the biggest inhibitor for brass cars in HO is the lack of widespread availability of new "standard" parts, like sealed motors and pickup shoes/blades to feed the market. Plus, the racing legacy in HO is as much around pancake powered and inline chassis cars and there doesn't seem to be any end to the escalating parts wars even with the pancakers. I've kind of scoffed at the lowly Tyco HP7 style chassis over the years, but that style of slabtastic chassis with an easy snap-in sealed motor may just be the ticket for retro classes in HO, especially if the bar traction magnet can be replaced with a weight for some classes. I say HP7-style because I'd like something less flimsy, more robust, and with a less wonky pickup shoe/spring combination. A slab style chassis with snap-in motor and room for the builder to add weights in various spots would be great.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey!! Last night when I got in bed (the only time I watch TV), a commercial for Summit racing's gift shop came on. Though only for a couple seconds, their version of the AW drag strip was on TV!! It's a start!!!

I agree with AFXtoo's statement. It's hard to get kids to love cars when the majority ride around in aeroblobs. :freak:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

What's funny is in this day and age I keep seeing slot cars on commercials for other products.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Jim Norton said:


> Why did Toys R Us quit selling slots? I remember going in there and seeing slot cars in a glass case with sets aplenty.
> 
> Seeing that no major retailers carry slots how can the industry expect to generate any sales beyond the internet and the rare hobby shop? To give up on K-Mart, Target, etc, seems like bad business?
> 
> ...


Actually Hobby Lobby seems to be keeping HO slots on their shelves with a fair share of AutoWorld products. Also have some train sets and a pretty good selection of landscaping supplies from Woodland Scenics and other brands.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Hobby Lobby even has casting kits on the shelf that depict a fray style chassis under a resin body.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Are we getting old? (rhetorical ?) 

aurora afx tomy racemasters
tyco mattel
amrac rokar lifelike walthers
i.e.....

party line , land line , rotary, digital, cell, 4g

but look at the t jet cottage industry HAVE FUN with toys 
I run them & race them
some build GREAT CARS
collectors ,
diorama 
room for all


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

The previous 5 years have been unusually active when you look at the last 25 years of slot releases. Activity like that has to slow down at some point.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Besides digital, I would just like to see some LED lighted cars, and maybe some sound.
I've seen some very complex lighting in cigarette lighters, and cell phone cases, you
know it's possible. Imagine if one of them Dukes of Hazzard cop cars were fully lighted 
with sound? It would look way better than those AFX cops 25 years ago.
Oh, and kids like bright flashy things...


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

NTx has a point. If you can get directional lights, and sound on a train think of possibilities on different slot cars/trucks. The down side would be the expense, have you see the price of some of those locomotives lately?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Besides digital, I would just like to see some LED lighted cars, and maybe some sound.
> I've seen some very complex lighting in cigarette lighters, and cell phone cases, you
> know it's possible. Imagine if one of them Dukes of Hazzard cop cars were fully lighted
> with sound? It would look way better than those AFX cops 25 years ago.
> Oh, and kids like bright flashy things...


So the fart boxes on the magnasonics weren't good enough, huh? :lol: 

Imagine a button on your controller that activated the sound for whatever car you were driving, and the sound coming from your controller. Engine sounds depending on your speed... and then hit that button and activate a siren, or the Duke's Dixie horn...  

The problem with sound in the car is it takes up space and adds weight... Two things that don't mix well with HO scale. Yes, sound boards are getting smaller... but cost is a factor unless they're made in volume. ( No pun intended)


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

imagine controllers that allowed you turn lights on and off too


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, as long as we're dreaming... brake lights tied into the brake circuit too...


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Imagine a button on your controller that activated the sound for whatever car you were driving, and the sound coming from your controller. Engine sounds depending on your speed... and then hit that button and activate a siren, or the Duke's Dixie horn...


Tyco did something like that and it was a major marketing dud. I think engine sound has to come from the car so it's got proper doppler effect, etc. Even then most artificial sounds have their novelty wear off quickly. 

Agreed that LED lighting is probably the next technology boundary and would be a huge lure for buyers.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Keep winding the clock*

I'm a believer in the periodic resurgance theory. As time passes, the generational pendulum swings to and fro like a granfather clock. So that what we enjoyed in childhood we relive in our second childhood, given that we enjoy sufficient prosperity to do so. 

The idea that we'll ever see a golden era in slots defies the concept of declining momentum...because thats life....everthing declines to dust eventually. Kids of the distant future arent any more likely to play with slots than we were to rolling barrel hoops. Jolly good fun...aye? 

Just as I was introduced to slots, I also gravitated away and returned. Certainly we cant calculate the odds of someone who was introduced to slots at a young age coming back to slots later in life; but in reading the new member thread there seems to be a steady undercurrent. Paraphrased of course...

"Just came back to slots after X amount of years. Used to run such and such scale and brand X cars in my youth with my Dad, Uncle or neighbors".

How many times does it say, "Just dropped in on a whim and decided to dedicate a bunch of my disposable income on a hobby I'm completely unfamiliar with."

I submit that unless your exposed to slots at an early age the odds that you'll magically pick them up in adulthood are fairly slim. With that in mind, IMHO, it's very important to indoctrinate the young'uns early and often. We'll never perpetuate slots eternally, but we can stretch the glide a bit until time passes everything by.

The odds of my grandkids passing the slot hobby to their prodgeny is also incalcuable; but I do know if they arent exposed initially the odds might as well be zero and my collection of dusty bits will asuredly meet the futuristic equivalent of the landfill.

Do your part for the hobby....expose your slots! :devil:


----------



## bemoore (Dec 23, 2008)

AfxToo said:


> In retrospect all the tinkering that I did as a kid around slot cars is absolutely what got me started down the path of electronics and engineering.


I thought I was the only one. I'm quite sure I wouldn't have gone into electrical engineering had it not been for slots.

Also, for me, it was seeing a set at K-Mart that got me into it. Had K-Mart never carried slots, I'd have likely never gotten into them. These days, all I see in a brick-n-mortar store is at Hobby Town, which typically has a tiny section of HO, a bit larger section of 1/32 sets and accessories, and a whole display cabinet of cars. I guess the money's in the cars.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

*LED Lighting*

I have read on my german home forum the sugestion to use little lithium button cells as power supply for the LEDs. 

And to add my own five cent of thought to it, why not use one of those little gimmicks from bargain stores which have alternatly flashing LEDs. If the LEDs are to large simply swap them with the right size and shape. Just for simple flashing stuff have a look at runnings shops where they carry those flashing bands for joggers. They already come with battery, LEDs and flashing device. The stuff is small enough to put them under the roof of a car and the batteries last for ages. Pet shops are also a good choice with flashing dog collars and the like.

regards 

Mario


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx Mario. will have to consider that and where to put the on/off switch. thank you, al.


----------



## bemoore (Dec 23, 2008)

bemoore said:


> These days, all I see in a brick-n-mortar store is at Hobby Town.


I was in Toys R Us this weekend, and I saw ONE Fast Lane (1/43) set, and no additional cars for sale. I think that if slots are going to make a resurgence, it's going to have to be via retail outlets, and the retail outlets are selling 1/32 and 1/43. Unfortunately, I don't see HO making a resurgence unless the business model changes. Or a bunch of us become "HO evangelists", and build tracks, and invite people in to race for free. That might improve the exposure enough to make it grow.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Toys vrs hobbys*

I think not seeing them in Toys R us maybe they are not considered toys anymore.
A hobby store can sell more dangerous toys. Like they would sell gas cars. now adays with all the laywers everybody is sue happy.
Slot cars have Electric, plug in out lets, motors get hot, small parts ??
I would be gone all day when i was a kid nobody new were i was. No adays play dates kids are more protected.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

I couldn't agree more with you SJJ!

Holy Sh... how did we survive our childhood. How many of our contempories had to die or suffer great physical harm not to mentione all the mentally harmfull aspects of it. Can one imagine the damage on our youthfull minds falling off a bike and the resulting bleeding knees and hands had? 
Only one in ten of us survived all this torments. 

Therefore god bless all those overcaring parents and their faithfull and sensibel lawyers. 

Mario 

Btw having been a great fan of Oscar from Sesame Street may mum had to get me out dust bins om several occasions and put me as I was under the tab in the yard. 
Oops slight mistake in time scale I did it before Sesame Street was on telly. That saved them from being sued by my mum.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Chemistry sets/wood burning toys,no helmets etc.,amazing any of us are still alive


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

bemoore said:


> I was in Toys R Us this weekend, and I saw ONE Fast Lane (1/43) set, and no additional cars for sale. I think that if slots are going to make a resurgence, it's going to have to be via retail outlets, and the retail outlets are selling 1/32 and 1/43. Unfortunately, I don't see HO making a resurgence unless the business model changes. Or a bunch of us become "HO evangelists", and build tracks, and invite people in to race for free. That might improve the exposure enough to make it grow.


 It's very true that unless slots get back into retail stores with large exposure (and having a large area for trains in the same location wouldn't hurt), the only way the hobby will grow is with the efforts of those in the hobby.

I was visiting someone who will soon be opening a retail store in Syracuse (it is currently under renovation). His plan is to have an HO track which will be free to use for any kid who can maintain a B average in school. I thought this was one of the best ideas I have ever heard. You want to get kids interested in the hobby? I can think of no better way than this.

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I kinda like what Doba said in one of these threads a while back...
Put warning labels all over them. Danger!!!!
Let em outlaw slot cars for minors, then we'll see em sold on every street corner.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Grandcheapskate said:


> It's very true that unless slots get back into retail stores with large exposure (and having a large area for trains in the same location wouldn't hurt), the only way the hobby will grow is with the efforts of those in the hobby.
> 
> I was visiting someone who will soon be opening a retail store in Syracuse (it is currently under renovation). His plan is to have an HO track which will be free to use for any kid who can maintain a B average in school. I thought this was one of the best ideas I have ever heard. You want to get kids interested in the hobby? I can think of no better way than this.
> 
> Joe


unfortunately, the ACLU, will sue 4 "Discrimination"...
& we wonder why Dick & Jane can't read...:freak:

Bubba 123


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Perhaps all the dangerous toys we grew up with taught us common sense. I stick my finger in the light socket every once in a while as a "gentle reminder". LOL!!


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

And I still try to lick the tracks. 

I feel soory for all those little sods who are not allowed to gain the trophys of childhood. I still cherish the little bits of gravel still inbedded in my knees. An dall those little scars and my hands and head. Those I wear with pride 'cause I've honorably earned them. What will those who follow us have to show to their kids, something like: ooh I gave got an nicely deformed fire button thumb?

I recon one point not mentioned yet is , why are the kids so easyly distracted?

IMHO many toys are too cheap. Therefore the kids are swamped with toys and most of toys do not require imagination. There kind of instant toys. Kids do not have to get aquainted with them. They work out of the box and kids get bored very quick and easy. And in case they do not work immediately off we go to the next toy. I think it is on us to teach them more sustaining power to see things trough and not to get easely put off.

But these are only my five cents of thought.

Mario


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

prepare for a rambling rant - skip the read if you wanna!

My 3 and a half year old loves the slot car setup we have in the basement! Of course he also loves watching the original dukes of Hazzard series, vintage scooby-doo episodes, reading Hardy Boys books, and listening to records on the "record machine". He and I have taken our little red wagon to the top of the highest hill we could find, hoped in and rode down together, we go sledding in the winter, try to catch frogs in the summer, and when the weather is nice, he spends most of his free time in the sandbox, playing with big metal tonkas from when I was a kid. 

His 4 year old best friend doesn't understand the concept of slot cars (pick up two and smash 'em together is a lot easier!) is scared of scooby doo (begins to cry when he sees the beginning) - he's scared of the dukes of hazzard ("ahh! they're going to crash" - then the tears start!) hadn't ever seen a record player, but was fascinated by it when he was introduced, has never had a metal wagon (just those plastic high-sided little tykes blobs with swivel wheels instead of steering) is scared of frogs, and isn't allowed to go into the sandbox because "he might get sand in his eyes!"

The big difference? My little guy isn't busy being coddled - he's busy learning and interacting with the world. The other little fellah? a hardcore mommy's boy, who has never been allowed out of mommy's sight, only watches "educational" parent approved programming, and doesn't have any metal toys (because he could get pinched or cut).

at 3 and 4 the age difference is immense - the only problem is everyone assumes my boy is the older of the two despite his being smaller and younger. He's the natural leader, the fearless one, and his 4 year old friend is the one that needs to be convinced and coerced to do anything, if you can get the insta-tears to stop flowing first.

My guess - my little boy will grow up with fond memories of playing with slot cars when he was a kid, and may get into the hobby (sound familiar?), the other little boy (and there's a lot like him out there) will grow up without any fond memories, or childhood nostalgia at all (cause so far all he's got to remember is being pulled around in a plastic safety wagon, and getting the crusts cut off the toast, cause he threw a big tantrum).

are slot cars losing ground? yes - cause parents today are too busy coddling their 4 and 5 year old "babies" to give them any real tangible experiences. And it's not just slots! You'd be hard pressed to find a model kit in a mainstream retail store around here (glue and paint?!?! - not for my "baby") or a tricycle you can stand on the back of and use as a scooter (too easy to tip, even with the shin pads and helmets on guard) or a real honest-to-goodness pedal car (they can go too fast! - powerwheels trucks are better regulated, and they have a seatbelt!).

I think it's childhood that's losing ground.

There are no great (or even terrible) saturday morning cartoons anymore. Kids get flax bread instead of white for toast, sports activities are too structured (no pick up games ever! - kids need a coach, 2 parents present and $300 worth of safety gear before they'll even try to kick a ball) there's therapy, tutoring, language immersion, nintendo DS's and IPods to ensure that kids have no time left to "be kids" 

I'll just pretend it's 1976, and raise my boy the way I was raised. Skinned knees, groovie ghoulies, CARtoons magazine, model kits, slot cars, drinkin' Tang, eatin' honeycombs and getting tetnus shots along the way!

thanks for letting me get this off my chest - I just spent all weekend with my guy and his buddy - and his buddy's insecurities - and I can't believe how unprepared for the world he seems already. Poor kid!


john


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

HA! Great read and spot-on for a lot of kids nowadays, unfortunately.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Not everybody gets a blue ribbon*

Saints preserve ya Vongo! It has to be said. 

Same with my grandyuns...interact with your world or else. Now that they're ten and six, they know exactly what is expected and what is acceptable. We can take them anywhere and do anything with full confidence. It's not that they are robots; but we taught them to recognize what the situation is and what behavior is expected for the given surroundings. This wasnt by accident! We actually had to work with them, and get them involved with some ownership in day to day life ....what a concept???!!! 

Early on we established the idea that they were responsible for their own behavior and what the consequences were if they didnt. Bottom line is, at Grampa and Gramma's you will at least meet the minimum standard for decent human behavior. Not the least if which is a rudimentary understanding of the unpopular intangibles. Things like work ethic, selflessness, humility; and most importantly, emotional resonsibility. Straight up? You dont get a cookie for the bare minimum, you get a cookie for exceeding expectation.

It's little wonder many of todays kids cant handle jack, let alone the tough situations. It's a dog eat dog world and they need to be prepared to run with the pack.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

These days Bill there's no consequences for the kid.
You spank a kid,and the wrong people see it,you're fubar'd.
A few yrs ago,my dad was taking my sisters little one on a shopping trip,the little girl got a bit out of line in a shopping mall,so my dad leaned over and tapped her bum,that's all she wrote,he spent the rest of the day explaining to authorities,as some do-gooder mom had seen him,and reported him,as a child abuser.
So what are you doing that works,i for one would like to know.
Rick


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Vongo,

You nailed it!! Absolutely and irrefutably, childhood is losing ground.


----------

